# Resources for boxing?



## Jonathan (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi ya'll-

So, various other martial arts have magazines dedicated to their arts... does boxing have anything along those lines that you would suggest?

Also, are there texts you might recommend?  I've been reading Dempsey's "Championship Fighting", and really dig it.  Anything else you might suggest?


----------



## Ken Pfrenger (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Jonathan,

Glad ot hear you are getting something out of Dempsey's book. It is a gem!

I don't know of any magazines devoted to the art of boxing...lots of mags like "The Ring" that cover the sport but rarely if ever delve into the practice.

I run a mail list on yahoo called Classicpugilism:
http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/classicpugilism

As far as I know it is the best place in the world for info about the martial art of boxing rather than the sport.

Of course I would be more than happy to discuss it here too!


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 16, 2006)

Jonathan said:


> Hi ya'll-
> 
> So, various other martial arts have magazines dedicated to their arts... does boxing have anything along those lines that you would suggest?
> 
> Also, are there texts you might recommend?  I've been reading Dempsey's "Championship Fighting", and really dig it.  Anything else you might suggest?


What sort of books are you looking for?  I've seen a fair number of books on the shelves at Borders and B. Dalton of late both about boxing (like Cinderalla Man or Reading the Fights and and "how to" books that cover the basics reasonably well.  You can also find a lot of videos and books (including a free PDF that you can download) at Ringside.com.

But there's still no substitu


----------



## Ken Pfrenger (Sep 17, 2006)

Sorry, I got so caught up in taling about Dempsey and the classic pugilism list that I forgot to give any titles!

"Boxing" by Edwin Haislett is an excellent book. Written in the 50's but not dated at all.

I'll dig around for some more titles. That is the only one off the top of my head that is really great besides Dempsey. Of course there are lots of historical manuals to go over as well if you are interested in that route.


----------



## Jonathan (Sep 17, 2006)

jks9199 said:


> What sort of books are you looking for? I've seen a fair number of books on the shelves at Borders and B. Dalton of late both about boxing (like Cinderalla Man or Reading the Fights and and "how to" books that cover the basics reasonably well. You can also find a lot of videos and books (including a free PDF that you can download) at Ringside.com.
> 
> But there's still no substitu


 
No substitue for getting in there and taking my lumps, I know.    I haven't even really started officially yet- I just have the contract signed and am waiting for the gym to finally open.

As for the kind of books, I'm primarily interested in those that cover techniques (defenses, stances, blows that might be considered 'unorthodox' but still perfectly legal, etc.) and conditioning.


----------



## Jonathan (Sep 17, 2006)

Ken Pfrenger said:


> Hi Jonathan,
> 
> Glad ot hear you are getting something out of Dempsey's book. It is a gem!


 
It really is!  I especially enjoyed reading about the 'drop step', and the section wherein Dempsey discusses how to watch a fight.  It really makes so much sense, how he breaks things down.


----------



## Fionn McCool (Sep 17, 2006)

Ken Pfrenger said:


> Hi Jonathan,
> 
> Glad ot hear you are getting something out of Dempsey's book. It is a gem!
> 
> ...


 
Wonderful site, Ken. Very informative.


----------



## Ken Pfrenger (Sep 18, 2006)

Fionn McCool said:


> Wonderful site, Ken. Very informative.



Thanks Fionn,

I just run it though...all the great members make it what it is.


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 20, 2006)

Ringside.com & Titleboxing.com both have DVD's on technique & training. Title even has some DVD's done by trainer Freddy Roach. He's one of the best trainers in the sport. (I don't know how good the videos are, tho) I'd bet they'd be worth a look.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 20, 2006)

Jonathan said:


> No substitue for getting in there and taking my lumps, I know.  I haven't even really started officially yet- I just have the contract signed and am waiting for the gym to finally open.
> 
> As for the kind of books, I'm primarily interested in those that cover techniques (defenses, stances, blows that might be considered 'unorthodox' but still perfectly legal, etc.) and conditioning.


 
Well, what I actually would swear I typed (though it didn't appear) was more like "no substitute for a good coach."   

Sounds like you've lined something up along those lines...

Boxing is fairly simple and "unrefined" as compared to many of what we think of when we say "martial arts."  Orthodox boxers fight with their weaj/non-dominant hand and side forward (but not so far as to be sideways).  There are blocks and checks in boxing, though you don't see them often.  The rules encourage offense, not defense -- but skilled counterpunchers are respected.  There are basically 4 punches in boxing; the jab, the straight right/right cross (leftys would use the left here), the hook, and the uppercut.  Evasion aka bobbing and weaving, and footwork are important defensive skills.  

I'd suggest starting with Ringside's free manual; afer all, it's FREE!:ultracool   Seriously, it does have good basic info.  After that, there are several books around, as well as Ringside's library.  And I'm sure that Everlast probably has a library of their own.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 21, 2006)

This site has a bunch of free video demonstrations.  Not the best organized site, but a good resource for a beginner:

http://www.boxing4free.com/


----------



## Bebe (Sep 23, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a good heavy bag workout that would give a 59 year old man a good aerobic workout?


----------



## Radhnoti (Sep 25, 2006)

I've enjoyed Mark Hatmaker's books.  I'd bet "Boxing Mastery: Advanced Technique, Tactics and Strategies from the Sweet Science" would suit you.  Even though he's titled it "advanced" I think anyone should be able to start with it...he does recommend (in the Boxing Mastery book) starting with his "Savage Strikes" title though.
I've trained with Mark a time or two and he's a great coach, I also think his books are very clear with the information he presents.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 9, 2006)

Coach Christopher Getz's "Ultimate Boxing Fundamentals" DVD series. I highly recommend them.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 15, 2006)

jks9199 said:


> What sort of books are you looking for? I've seen a fair number of books on the shelves at Borders and B. Dalton of late both about boxing (like Cinderalla Man or Reading the Fights and and "how to" books that cover the basics reasonably well. You can also find a lot of videos and books (including a free PDF that you can download) at Ringside.com.
> 
> But there's still no substitu


 
I'm looking at the Ringside site right now, but don't see that pdf file.
Where is it located on the site?

AoG


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 27, 2006)

So, I got Beaumont's book, "Championship Streetfighting: Boxing as a Martial Art" as a Christmas gift... it's actually a really good read, IMO (though I do kind of blanche at the way the author blasts other styles).

What's funny is that in visualizing some of the techniqes, I realized that I already do that!  So it seems that, if I were to ever fight in the ring 
'for real', I'd have to be careful of throwing a rabbit punch (I have fairly long arms, and I tend to hook in close).  I've also been throwing shovel hooks without realizing it.  No idea if I'm doing them _well_, of course, but I've been doing them, apparently.


----------

